# Beginner frogs



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

hi ive been doing alot of research about frogs as i am looking to get my very first pair. i want to either buy white lipped tree frogs or whites tree frogs. i was just wondering about heating? and any other general advice? which makes the best pet which is easiest to look after and so on. any help would be really appreciated thanks!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

There's stickys at the top on the page, check those out.. should give you the answers your looking for


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

huh???


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

tomkinsm said:


> huh???


:lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

And
Amphibian Care Sheets - Reptile Forums


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

haha cheers. any personal advice though??


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

and another quick thing am i better off getting heat matts? heated strips? or a heat bulb?the pet store im buying the frogs from use heat strips under the tanks and reckon they'd be fine thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use heat mats stuck to the side on my tanks.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

thats perfect thats what i was gonna do instead of the strips


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, heat bulbs tend to dehydrate some frogs if placed incorrectly in their enclosure so it would be best to use a heat mat.

I'm getting some whites tree frogs. Best beginner species in my eyes. Though I can't speak from experience obviously. Can't wait to get the little guys though! =]

Whites are characterised for their friendliness, hardiness and fun personalities! So I would definatly go for them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah deffinatly get whites! My gang make me laugh everyday with their antics!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

haha okay i'll go for whites. im getting a pair for £80 next week so really looking forward to it. i've built them a completely live viv. i saw somewhere that if you add woodlouse to your live viv's they're really helpful like eat the feces and any rotting plant material you've got in your live viv they also make good snacks apparently. any advice on that? thanks for all your help so far the feed back has definitely made me want to get whites tree frogs even more!!! :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

tomkinsm said:


> haha okay i'll go for whites. im getting a pair for £80 next week so really looking forward to it. i've built them a completely live viv. i saw somewhere that if you add woodlouse to your live viv's they're really helpful like eat the feces and any rotting plant material you've got in your live viv they also make good snacks apparently. any advice on that? thanks for all your help so far the feed back has definitely made me want to get whites tree frogs even more!!! :2thumb:


Is that price with the viv aswell? awfully steep if it's just for the frogs.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

yeh thats what i was thinking because its just for the frogs
Funky Reptile Store (Surrey) at Pets FREE Classifieds
thats the website


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

it says Adult Whites Tree Frogs UK Bred 2010. £44.99 Each or Two for £79.99.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

one final thing i know i've asked loads and loads and loads of questions, but i just want to make sure they live the happiest lives they can, but is it absolutely necessary to use a UV bulb or will they be okay without? ive read numerous care sheets that have different opinions :2wallbang:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You might want to look around for frogs- £80 is quite a lot, CB or not. Woodlice are fine to add- the larger ones are likely to get eaten, but any that survive will def help to clean up.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where abouts are you located people here might be able to find another store near you.(They seem quite pricey)
As for UV I would personally go for it. If you have a live planted terrarium its obviously a benefit. 
There's sticky above that makes interesting reading check it out, but I would go for it.:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

White's are the best beginner frog and best frog overall in my opinion and i gotta lot of frogs! Their personality and stupidity always make me laugh. They are very calm and care free and do not stress easily at all. They don't mind being handled unliked alot of other frogs that will stress. I got my whites are babies for £6.50! so £45 is a rip off £20 max for an adult. If possible it's always better and more entertaining to get a group of 4. They like having friends around to jump on when they mistake for them for food


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

wow thats one seriously expensive reptile shop, you really need to look around for better prices for whites


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

£80 for two????

You shouldn't be paying much more than £40, I've seem for as low as a tenner each.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine were £15 each. Clearly that pet shop doesn't know its arse from its elbow if it's selling White's for £40.
That'd ring alarm bells with me.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

A pet store near me is selling one for £45!!!

Seriously whites tree frogs are so common in the trade, but some stores seem they can stick the price up because of their popularity and less educated buyers who will pay this ridiculous price as they are oblivious to their actual value. I feel sorry for those people =/

Saying that, there is a beautiful sub-adult whites tree frog in another of my local stores which is a beautiful shade of light blue, for £25. Not a bad price for a lovely speciman, but ordinarily I wouldn't pay more than £20 for a baby and £30 for an adult.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

diamondwolf130 said:


> A pet store near me is selling one for £45!!!
> 
> Seriously whites tree frogs are so common in the trade, but some stores seem they can stick the price up because of their popularity and less educated buyers who will pay this ridiculous price as they are oblivious to their actual value. I feel sorry for those people =/
> 
> Saying that, there is a beautiful sub-adult whites tree frog in another of my local stores which is a beautiful shade of light blue, for £25. Not a bad price for a lovely speciman, but ordinarily I wouldn't pay more than £20 for a baby and £30 for an adult.


For one of the 'blue phase' types, I would consider £25- but that would be max.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

i looked around and bought a 5month old pair for £28


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got my first pair of whites for a tenner from someone on here :lol2: the rest have been free/cheap :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

tomkinsm said:


> i looked around and bought a 5month old pair for £28


That's alot better than £80 i'm sure you'll agree and they'll soon get all big and fat.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> yeh thats what i was thinking because its just for the frogs
> Funky Reptile Store (Surrey) at Pets FREE Classifieds
> thats the website


That's the place I get my livefood from, everything is MAJORLY overpriced, sorry Nick if you read this but it really is. £475 for a spider royal when you paid £200 for it at a show? Ridiculous IMO.
Anywho, the 'adult' whites are not adults, they're sub-adults at probably around 5-6cm and you could pick up a pair elsewhere for around £30 that will be in better condition.
I'm afraid to say that none of the reps there are looked after terribly well, the hatchling burms all have mites and all live in a tiny display case together, the '10ft burm' had horrendous mites recently and a friend of mine who used to work there took it home to bathe it and thankfully made it a hell of a lot better, still not 100% but better than it was. Hardly anything gets sold cos there's so much stock being brought in, and unfortunately some animals die due to the conditions they're kept in.
It's all money money money in there. I understand if this post gets edited by a mod but I know it's all true, and people need to realise it.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Mine were £15 each. Clearly that pet shop doesn't know its arse from its elbow if it's selling White's for £40.
> That'd ring alarm bells with me.


It's where Martha came from!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

in the end i got them from pentangle in knaphill if you know it? the ones i bought are 5-6months old. they love their pothos plant!!! One other small question how quick do they grow? and also i probably put 3 small live crickets in the viv everyday because im worried they're not feeding properly


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> in the end i got them from pentangle in knaphill if you know it? the ones i bought are 5-6months old. they love their pothos plant!!! One other small question how quick do they grow? and also i probably put 3 small live crickets in the viv everyday because im worried they're not feeding properly


That's where I got my white's from!! :lol2: You must live nearby! I got mine from there about this time last year, they ordered them in for me and got me some really gorgeous little ones. Back then though they were at Botany Barns down Barrs Lane, about a 2 minute drive from where they are now.
They grow bloody quick, before you know it they'll be adult size! What size viv are you keeping them in? And do you have calcium and vitamin dust to dust the crickets with?


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

i think we must live pretty close erm at the moment they in a 25 gallon but im gonna upgrade but yeh i am using supplements


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> i think we must live pretty close erm at the moment they in a 25 gallon but im gonna upgrade but yeh i am using supplements


25 gallon is bigger than a 45x45x60 exo terra I think, that'll be plenty big enough for a pair, unless you want them to be in something bigger of course


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

they have a third available im seriously considering buying it they`re so cool!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

do you think 3 in that tank would be ok?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

tomkinsm said:


> do you think 3 in that tank would be ok?


Yeah should be fine in there.
If you want to monitor what they're eating you can use a feeding bowl and watch them eat or try tong feeding them, grab a worm or cricket an wiggle it by them an they should launch themselves at it:lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> do you think 3 in that tank would be ok?


Definitely! Who was it that helped you in there? There's the guy with brown hair and quite quiet, and the guy with a shaved head who I think is called Nick or Neil? He's awesome. I haven't been in there for ages, I should pop in for a visit, I used to compare fishing stories with Nick/Neil!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

i was served by the guy with the shaved head he was a hero!! i was attempting the feed with tongs over the last few days aswell as ppacing food in the viv. ive seen them hunt once or twice but when i attempted feeding with tongs but neither frog was interested should i be concerned?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nah no need to worry if they don't take from the tongs, best to leave them to hunt for themselves for the forst week or so while they settle in. Great that they're eating for your so quickly after you got them 
Maybe try again with the tongs in a few weeks, mine go through phases of taking from them and then totally ignoring them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to meet the guy with the shaved head!:mf_dribble:


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

you should meet him hes awesome lol erm well im pretty sure one is feeding well. ive seen him stick a cricket in his mouth then let it escape but then i saw him scoff one so hes doing well the other i dunno about but niether fancy feeding off tongs!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

btw if i get 3 and say two are make will they fight?


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

tomkinsm said:


> btw if i get 3 and say two are make will they fight?


i mean male not make:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

No they'll be fine :lol2: Are you using an iphone? Mine always changes words :bash:


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No they'll be fine :lol2: Are you using an iphone? Mine always changes words :bash:


no im using some shitty samsung 360 its the worst phone ever made i swear its because my samsung jet is being repaired i strongly advise anyone and everyone do not get this pile of crap.

im buying my third WTF tomorrow i'll stick some pictures up soon :2thumb:


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

black crickets are okay for whites yeah?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I HATE black crickets with a passion, they're loud as hell and they're just horrible creatures, I think they're a bit crunchier than browns as well, have a harder shell. They're also quite bitey so will take a few nips of your frogs. I would strongly recommend not using them to be honest, I'm sure some people do and have no problems but I certainly wouldn't want to leave some running around with my frogs!


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

oh crap
ive just added some black crickets to the viv. how will i be able to tell if they're biting my wtf?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

tomkinsm said:


> oh crap
> ive just added some black crickets to the viv. how will i be able to tell if they're biting my wtf?


Your frogs'll be pissed off :lol2: Nah in all seriousness they should be fine, but I would keep an eye out for any nipping going on, they can give a nasty bite so check your frogs for any missing chunks every day until all the crickets are gone. How many did you put in?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I always use black crickets and I've neve had a problem but then I either tong feed or make sure what i've fed gets eaten within a min or two.
Easiest thing is to chuck a piece of veg in the corner of the tank...so unless you've got some psycho frog-loving crickes, they'll eat the veg if they're hungry :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Black crickets are a bit twatty, but unless you leave uneaten ones roaming around it'll be fine. Even then I doubt it will be an issue, just make sure they're fed/gutloaded first.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay thanks. well basically i've added about 8? i think? my whites wont tong feed they seem really uninterested in feeding from tongs but i'll put some veg in the corner and try to remove as many crickets as possible???


----------

